# Artemis Fowl



## Hobbit-queen (Apr 8, 2005)

Has anyone picked up the new book yet? I want to get it this weekend. The series is great. One of my friends bought it the other day.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 8, 2005)

Which new book? I've read the other three, but (call me ignorant) I didn't know there was another already. Though I suppose it stands to reason...


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 11, 2005)

I haven't heard of this series. Who is it by?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 11, 2005)

A man by the unlikely name of 
Eoin Colfer 
They're really easy reads, but good and quite funny in places. The first is simply called Artemis Fowl (I think), the second is The Arctic Adventure, and the third is The Eternity Code.


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Apr 11, 2005)

The fourth book just hit shelves a few days ago. I haven't gotten a hold of it yet, but I have a friend that has already read it. I can't quite remember the name, but I'll let you know as soon as I find out. I love these books!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 18, 2005)

MY FRIEND LENT IT TO ME TODAY!

It's called The Opal Deception, and it looks promising.

SPOILER:
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Someone dies! I probably shouldn't say...COUGHRootCOUGH, but someone (someone significant) dies.


----------



## Alatar (Apr 19, 2005)

Out in england 5th of may.



Dam time zones just across the atlanic its already out.

5th of may.


----------

